# Halberd training



## xJOHNx (Dec 26, 2009)

After searching this site as well as the little information I could find..

Is there any type of martial art/book availeble on halberds?

The weapon has fascinated me since childhood. Except I can't seem to find anything about it related to training with it.

Thanks


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 26, 2009)

Are you talking Western or Eastern?  In Japan, I think the naginata is a similar weapon, and it's still trained today.  Western?  I'm pretty sure that there are some folks around working with them.  You might try alternate names (like voulge or pole axe).  Maybe some of are Western Martial Artists can refer you to some good resources, or you might contact ARMA for more.

I did find this (among others):
[yt]QmNTKy8LJiY[/yt]

(I searched "halberd arma")


----------



## xJOHNx (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks, I forgot to add I was looking for the western form.
At higher levels in Jinenkan the naginata is trained 

Thanks for helping out, I'm going to look where in europe they train the traditional halberd. The alternative names already came up with something more.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 28, 2009)

In western systems there's less information but it's still there.  Fiore, and the German systems both have pole-axe material.  I even have some seminar footage DVD of a pole-ax class that I can make available.

There is a strong link between (individual) pole-axe use and quarter staff so quarterstaff related material, such as what is shown in Terry Brown's book, would be applicable too.

You should also note that MOST pole-ax/halbert/bill weapons were used by massed soldiers on front lines and not as individual combat weapons.  A few years back on the [western-arts] yahoo list an individual translated an antique training manual which included pole-arms (pike, ims).  It was all about mass movements and group training.

In your case, I think you're looking for individual combat pole-arms, I'd look either at the material published in the Fiore tradition or in the german/Liechtenauer tradition.  You should be able to google "Fiore ax" or "Liectenauer ax" as starting points.  Bear in mind, also, that the Liectenauer tradition covers a lot of authors ranging a fair period.  For instance Jakob Sutor and Ringeck are both in the Liectenauer tradition but are different times and places.

You might also want to consider joining a WMA group such as AEMMA for direct instruction.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Dec 28, 2009)

xJOHNx said:


> I'm going to look where in europe they train the traditional halberd.


Can you be a bit more specific on where you're at?  I have friends in London, Helsinki, and some other places.



> The alternative names already came up with something more.


Well, to one extent, a pole-arm is a pole-arm, but there are some differences between that can impact use, sometimes significantly.  There are a whole list of pole-axes and go by lots of names.  Pole-axe, bill, Brown-bill, black-bill (debate rages as to how brown/black bills were different if they were at all), halberd, lochaber ax, etc.

And that's without getting into things like pole-hammers, and pole-flails.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## xJOHNx (Mar 11, 2010)

Completely forgot about this!

I'm in Belgium, so Brussels, Amsterdam, Paris, London is only a 2 hour drive. I'm not able to train at the moment, but I would love to in the near future!

Thank you!


----------



## lklawson (Mar 11, 2010)

This might help a bit:

http://www.salvatorfabris.com/SectionPolearms.shtml

I know Tom.  He's a good guy and a good martial artist.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Quarterstaff (Mar 25, 2010)

lklawson said:


> Can you be a bit more specific on where you're at? I have friends in London, Helsinki, and some other places.
> 
> Well, to one extent, a pole-arm is a pole-arm, but there are some differences between that can impact use, sometimes significantly. There are a whole list of pole-axes and go by lots of names. Pole-axe, bill, Brown-bill, black-bill (debate rages as to how brown/black bills were different if they were at all), halberd, lochaber ax, etc.
> 
> ...


 
I would agree with Kirk. Polearms are all related.

 Learn the staff thoroughly first as it is the foundation for the rest of them.


----------

